# Scan result today



## Olivia1 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi All

Have just had my scan today.  Day 15.  Been on clomid 50g for 3 months, no joy, and this month, 100g.  Experienced Big side effects but not bothered if end result good.

Not 100% what my results meant.  First time for this scan.

Had tubes checked previous month and all seems fine.

My lining is only 6 mm, which for day 15 should be thicker, but nurse said not too big a problem as many patients have been the same and still get pg.

Seem to be producing too many eggs and all far too small.  I am sure nurse said 15 on left ovary and 9 on other.  1 egg was much bigger of the 15, but still under size.  I usually surge tomorrow.  Nurse mentioned that I may have to be carefull towards end of cycle because of multiple pg's.  

It was only after appointment that I thought more and now have got confused.  Is there still a chance that this 1 egg could be OK or could I get caught later if the smaller eggs enlarge? Very confussed   

If I surge tomorrow, I thought that I could only get caught in next 2 (latest 3) days? 

Nurse also recommended not to use pee sticks whilst on clomid as can confuse?? 

Also nurse mentioned that one ovary smaller than other?  Does this mean anything?

I should have asked more today but I am new to this.

Have been with same partner for 17 yrs and married for 8 yrs.  I am now 34 and DH 36.  I came off the pill a few yrs ago, but have really only been trying for just over the year.

I have never knowingly been pg.  And have had periods ranging from 32 - 38, bit erratic since being of the pill.  I can remember once having a very late period (2.5 wks) and it being very painful (possible m/c?  I just dont know and never will).

If anyone can help on any of the above, I would love to hear from you.

Also have to mention how gd this site is.  Really helps.

losta love

Olivia xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Andy_N_Yil (Jun 27, 2003)

Olivia - DW & I did ICSI, she got OHSS and had 25 follies and 18 eggs.  There is a correlation to having lots of eggs and a slight reduction in quality but if an egg can fertilize then post this growing is the most important.  I didn't realize they could get the egg size usually they talk about the follicle size (my guess is this is what you really mean??) .  

As you say the nurse is saying others have got pregnant in the same situation so stay positive  

Regards
Andy


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Olivia, will work my way down your questions if that is OK.
Endo should be thicker but if follicle hasn´t reached right size then it still has time to thicken up further.
You do sound like you have lots of follicles, do you have pco? You say you surge on day 16, is that by urine tests and do you get a definate negative before seeing a positive? If you do then it is a true surge, the nurse is advising not to do them as if you have a +ve all the time then it cannot tell you when you will ovulate as the level of LH in you is high all the time. I think it would be important to know the actual sixe of the leading follicle. It needs to be 16mm+ and if not there yet, then a further scan is needed especially to check that no more than one or two of the follicles habve grown up. You don´t need all of them!!
I hope this helps, do let me know if you have any other queries.

Ruth


----------



## Olivia1 (Nov 25, 2004)

Andy_N_Yil said:


> Olivia - DW & I did ICSI, she got OHSS and had 25 follies and 18 eggs. There is a correlation to having lots of eggs and a slight reduction in quality but if an egg can fertilize then post this growing is the most important. I didn't realize they could get the egg size usually they talk about the follicle size (my guess is this is what you really mean??) .
> 
> As you say the nurse is saying others have got pregnant in the same situation so stay positive
> 
> ...


----------



## Olivia1 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ruth said:


> Olivia, will work my way down your questions if that is OK.
> Endo should be thicker but if follicle hasn´t reached right size then it still has time to thicken up further.
> You do sound like you have lots of follicles, do you have pco? You say you surge on day 16, is that by urine tests and do you get a definate negative before seeing a positive? If you do then it is a true surge, the nurse is advising not to do them as if you have a +ve all the time then it cannot tell you when you will ovulate as the level of LH in you is high all the time. I think it would be important to know the actual sixe of the leading follicle. It needs to be 16mm+ and if not there yet, then a further scan is needed especially to check that no more than one or two of the follicles habve grown up. You don´t need all of them!!
> I hope this helps, do let me know if you have any other queries.
> ...


Thanks Ruth for your reply and sorry for my very late one.

Re PCO - this has not been mentioned to me. I have been looking into this a little, but as doc not thinking along these lines then hopefully not. I think more probable "unexplained".

Re pee sticks - 1st 3 months on clomid 50 mg seemed ok - surge showing clearly (well I think)......... but no pg.

This month (1st on 100mg clomid) very different - the line showed the day before clearly but not a dark as the above but this followed by the next day showing the reverse which meant a surge. This was day 19. Later than ever before. Am I right in thinking that there is more than 1 time I can get pg if producing different sized follicles and that I can release at different times (so meaning I can ovulate more than once?) Am sorry if I sound stupid about this, but I really am getting confussed.

lotsa love

Olivia


----------

